# i want a S15



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Does nebody know how much an S15 cost to import cuz i know that they get imported but its more about the Skyline then the mini skyline (silvia)...i wanted to get one but i dont know exactly how much i could get one for cuz i dont want to get ripped anybody know whats an average of the cost? :cheers:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well you would have to make sure its registered as an off road car only or else your goin to have to go through crash tests and all that.....this question has been asked before....
i dont know how much an s15 is worth...try searching websites or talking to somebody from another country maybe.....i know we got a few australians who could possibly tell you...but if not your best bet is just a search on yahoo


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

not worth it. all the s15's you see in US are either here for only 12months as company demos or are illegal. you can call the s15 a "s14" and import it here which is illegal.

s15's cost about 25-30k i would think, about 3k to ship it here, and a LOT for legal paperwork.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

There is a company that is bring over the S15 to the states. they will be fully Dot/Fed legal. the company is called JDMevolution, they sale r32-34 GTR Skylines, and the S15. i warn you its not cheap.

specR - 41k
specS - 33k
Varietta - 36k

know if you want to spend 33k for a S15 when you could get a Z33, RX8, EVO, STI, or a Cobra for that price. i mean i would love to have a S15 myself, but not for that much. but how knows maybe 3 years i might pick one up.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Here is there web site www.JDMevolution.com

i emailed them to get those prices


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

33k isn't all that bad for a s15 that comes w/ sr20det  cheaper than a m3..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'd take a S15 over those anyday dude. S15 is my favorite Silvia, too bad they never came here


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

i dont know, to me 33k is not cheap for a used car. one that retailed for around 26k new, if that. when i could get a new Evo8 for 32k with tax and reg, that handles better, and is faster. I just feel if i am going to pay over 30k for a car it better be new.

what really sucks is the fact that you can pick up a low miles S15 specS for around 12-15k in japan. what i should do is start a company that legaly imports them here, then i would be rich.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

*S15 say what?*

well i wanted an S15 because hardly anybody has them and they are crayz when it comes to drifting i been bustin my ass tryin to get techniques right right now i use a S2000 becuz of the 50/50 distrubition but ive broken 4 sets suspensions from hittin curbs but also the s15 looks bad ass,feels bad ass, and can handle bitchin amount of hp but i even tho the lancer evo goes faster think about it if you line um up in the long run silvias gonna beat that lancer plus mitsubishi is known for half way engines


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

just be realistic and get an S14 and swap in the S14 SR (don't bother with the S15 SR). 

why does no one think in reality anymore these days?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

esyip - we are talking about the car not the engine

i think the evo would hand the S15 its ass on a road coruse, but thats my own option. they have also hite over 500hp on stock engine with a DSM, and the Evo block is better. sure DSM's have problems, but look at the miles that are put on them. not many SR's in japan that get the same miles and abuse some dumb americans can put on there engine.

know i never said i didnt like the S15, thats in fact the complet opposite. but to say that you would get a S15 just because no one else has one, when you could get a cheaper car where with warenty that is in everyway a better car is just dumb to me. know if they where priced right, say around 23k for the specS and 29k for the sepcR that would be a difrent store. then the S15 would be a better deal then a Evo or Sti.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

esyip said:


> just be realistic and get an S14 and swap in the S14 SR (don't bother with the S15 SR).
> 
> why does no one think in reality anymore these days?


cause everybody who wants a S15 are noobs and want the car "cause it's cool and can drift". i mean sure i'd take a s15 but how many of us really has 33 grand to spend on a car??? you can buy a 240 for about 3 grand now days and after dropping 30 grand into it, you'll be spanking s15's like nothing. you can even have a s15 front on it if that's ur thing.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Isnt there an s15 is that new 'Torque' movie about bikes? A yellow one i believe. Anyone know who owns that?


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

esyip said:


> just be realistic and get an S14 and swap in the S14 SR (don't bother with the S15 SR).


Thats really what i first considerd about doing taking an old 240 getting an 180sx tailight conversion and a S15 front end conversion but most likely thats what ill end up doing


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

There's one here in texas. After a chit chat with the owner of project nissan (aka Project Silvia) the rumor is that the car was chopped up and shipped here, then rewelded back together. Apparently it's not that great of a reweld job either...

oh well... gorgeous car I must say. doesn't live to far from me apparently


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea i forgot to tell u about that... its my dad's


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

sorry... just realized this is in the WRONG section...


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

joerc240sx said:


> esyip - we are talking about the car not the engine


i know full and well what you were talking about. i was referring to the fact that it would be WAY cheaper, more cost effective, and faster (in both time he'll have it ready and at the track and strip) to get the S14 and build it into the S15 since the two chassis' are very close to identical. i guess i forgot to put that in there the first time, but that's what i was making reference to.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

ok that makes more sense


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

here is another place where u can get Skylines, silvias, or any other JDM car but the registration is all you tho,. they will only ship the car here

http://www.j-garage.com/sale/usedcars/sale.htm


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

RB26Maxima said:


> Thats really what i first considerd about doing taking an old 240 getting an 180sx tailight conversion and a S15 front end conversion but most likely thats what ill end up doing


i say one at the LA autoshow. everybodys like" oh cool its a 180", but i was the only one that noticed that it was LHD... dumbasses. looked cool though. The 2f2f skyline was there.. wow they completely disgraced that car. doesn't even have a decent paintjob.(still love it)


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> 33k isn't all that bad for a s15 that comes w/ sr20det  cheaper than a m3..



He said 33k for a Silvia Spec-S. The Spec-S is a non-turbo s-15.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

my bad


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> my bad


You suck :balls:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wut a nub


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> my bad


if you would have read the damn sticky you would have known that. geez.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Lol!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> if you would have read the damn sticky you would have known that. geez.


 lol! pwned! geez wut a newb, go read the sticky and use the search button 

damn thats a good quote though jeong you should put that in ur sig


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> lol! pwned! geez wut a newb, go read the sticky and use the search button
> 
> damn thats a good quote though jeong you should put that in ur sig


ahahahahahaha shaddap..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hehehe you have to admit, that is a classic...up their with sniperboss


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

:asleep:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

stop picking on the 15 year old now.. it's getting old


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea lets pick on that lionel guy


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> stop picking on the 15 year old now.. it's getting old


do we have to? it's so much fun :cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> do we have to? it's so much fun :cheers:


yes. yes you do :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> yes. yes you do :fluffy:


alright alright. i'll cut you a break, this time.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

and buy me beer :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

me too :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'll buy myself beer before i buy any of you beer. and i dont drink, so you're basically screwed.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

buying beer is so easy when you're 21+


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

buy me beer chris


----------

